# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Restore powder coated windows?

## Mr Brush

We're just in the process of having a 10 years old house repainted (rendered walls), and as part of this the painter is filling gaps around the edges of the windows with Sikaflex before painting. While doing this, I've noticed that the (Dulux) powder coat on some of the windows is no longer glossy, and now has a powdery matt finish. The coating is completely intact, but it just looks a bit crappy. 
While googling for a solution (as you do) I came across this stuff:  Liquid refurbishment 
Seems to do what I want, but they don't have any distributors here  :Frown: .  I can't find any other product like this that is available locally either.   
Am I completely barking up the wrong tree, or what do other people do to maintain powder coat finishes??  Dulux webpage isn't very helpful either..... 
Any advice much appreciated !

----------


## seriph1

while no expert in these powder coated finishes, I imagine all you'd need to do is create a "key" between the finish and the new one  -  but as you're only want to 'freshen up' the existing finish, you might want to contact the UK manufacturers and seek information regard what the base element of the stuff is and just use that   -   I know products like linseed oil won't work as there is nothing for it to soak into .... might sound crazy but if I wanted to do what you're doing on my home, I'd try either a silicon based armor all type product or WD40/CRC   -   but the silicon product is the way I'd go first

----------


## Mr Brush

Thanks Steve - I hadn't considered armor all. Not sure how a silicone-based product would stand up to Aussie sun though. 
That UK product claims to be UV resistant for many years. Don't know how they test that over there though, as its mostly raining..... :Biggrin:  
Some of the "plastic coating" paint protection products for cars might work too, but that might make everything just a bit TOO shiny. 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

Armor all and similar will fade away quickly and require constant re applying, the UK product looks the goods. 
Dulux used to make a special spray paint specifically for repainting aluminum windows which had been powder coated, I cannot find it on their website, the only one similar is, QD Enamel, but this requires a fair amount of prepwork, and etching primer, then top coating. 
I have done it a long time ago, and the results were very good, and after years in the west facing sun the paint was still glossy and looking new.  Product Detail

----------


## goldie1

> Thanks Steve - I hadn't considered armor all. Not sure how a silicone-based product would stand up to Aussie sun though. 
> That UK product claims to be UV resistant for many years. Don't know how they test that over there though, as its mostly raining..... 
> Some of the "plastic coating" paint protection products for cars might work too, but that might make everything just a bit TOO shiny. 
> Cheers

  Notice on their website they have distributors in Italy and Nevada USA so it must be getting   
exposed somewhere  Could be a business op for you Oz distributer

----------


## Mr Brush

Metrix - I might give Dulux here a call and see what they say. As you point out, any paint/recoating system requires a lot of prepwork....which might explain why you see lots of faded powder coat everywhere ! 
goldie1 - I'll drop the UK crowd an email to check out the distribution situation, and see if I can find out any more about the constituents of the product. Even if a private individual wasn't interested, wouldn't it make sense for Dulux to distribute this product for maintenance of their power coating system? 
Thanks to all for the suggestions. I'm a regular on the Woodwork Forums, but have only ventured here as the house has got to the stage where many renovations are required. I've already found lots of useful info in the decking forum, as I know I have to completely rebuild a deck that was put together by our cowboy builder 7 years ago, and is now completely falling apart. I suspect I'll be spending a lot more time here....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix - I might give Dulux here a call and see what they say. As you point out, any paint/recoating system requires a lot of prepwork....which might explain why you see lots of faded powder coat everywhere !

  You see lots of faded powdercoat for the same reason you see lots of rusted gutters, and flaking paint, and fences propped up with star pickets, all for the same reason. 
People are generally lazy, and they just ignore things that are broken. :Biggrin:

----------


## China

Autoglym from auto acessory retailers I have not used it on windows, but have used it on other weathered powder coated items

----------


## Mr Brush

Cheers China - I think I have some of that lying around somewhere. Might give it a test on an inconspicuous bit to see what it does. 
House painting has been held up for today due to thick fog. They can't even find the house, let alone paint it. :Frown:

----------

